# Erie, PA Meetup Sat. March 11th



## Wally (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello,

If anyone is interested in a meetup on Saturday Afternoon March 11th please let me know.

I was thinking of doing some street photography stuff downtown on State Street in the afternoon, and then catching the sunset on the bay or P. Isle. The long range forecast calls for partly sunny and high in the 50s.

Reply here or send me an email grasspike@gmail.com


----------



## df3photo (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be there...


----------



## jcharcalla (Mar 1, 2006)

I could try again to make that one. I think my parents wanted me to come and visit anyway. I'll let you know in a couple days.


----------



## df3photo (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess theres "possible" rain showers... but as long as its not too back Im probably in. Jay is still abit up in the air...


----------



## Wally (Mar 10, 2006)

we are going to meet at the Civic Center Parking Lot at 1:30pm, where we go from there is up in the air


----------

